# Show Name \\ Barn Name Ideas



## hrsjmpr32

All That Jazz==== Jazz 
An Ace in the hole ===Ace
Gold rush fever===Fever
Midnight fever===knight
well there are a few any way


----------



## IheartPheobe

I like...
Sudden Addiction - Addy


----------



## ilovestitch

A TAIL OF INTRIGUE (Into)
BRIDLE OF FRANKENSTEIN (Franky-boy-)(Bride-girl-)
THE BUCK STOPS HERE 
EATS MONEY MAKES MANURE (Hungry, Mouthy)
JUMPS TO CONCLUSIONS (Thinker)
LIP SMACKIN GOOD (Lips, Smack)
MISS BEHAVE (Missy-girl-)(Behave)
WILL RUN FOR FOOD (Speed)


----------



## ChexMix1000

No Need for Speed (Speedy)
The Fast Lane (anything, really)
Believe me Natalie (Natalie, Nat)
Better than Blue (Blue)
Indian Summer (Indie)
Red Bud Blooming (Rose or Buddy, depending on the gender)
Native Night Call (Cheyenne or Apache, depending on the gender)
Mister Blues House of Tunes (Blue or Tune)
Luna Lee Fancy Me (Luna, Lee or even Fancy!)
Do The Cha Cha (Cha or Cha Cha)
Hit The Deck (anything, really)


----------



## eventnwithwinston

All That Jazz- Jazz, but for her foal...
Back N Jazzy
Back N Flashy- Flash
What Happens in Vegas- Vega, Vegas
Maybe Its Maybelline- May, Maycie (This is my friends horses name lol)
Finest Hour- barn name?
Two Step- Teddy
Talk To Me- ?
All It Takes- Allie

Ill think of more later. Its easier for me to think of names after I have names for the sire and dam... lol


----------



## IheartPheobe

Hmm..
We had a horse named Bernard && his show name was Bernie. I always loved that 
Zucchini's is pretty simple- "The Great Zucchini". .ya knowww, like the great pumpkin? lol! 
Freddie is Freddie Murcery, like the guy from queen..


----------



## Liberty

LIFE IN LONDON (London)
VINTAGE IS BEST (Vinnie, Vintage)
HEADED FOR THE SILVER SCREEN (Silver)
LIFE IN HOLLYWOOD (Holly, Hollywood, Woody)
LITTLE MISS HOTSHOT (Missy, Hottie)
MR. HOTSHOT (Hottie, SHO)
WRITTEN IN VERDANA (Danny, Danna)
CHIC FLICK (Chic, Flick)
SILENCE IS GOLDEN (Silvester, Goldie, Silly, Gold, Silence)
MR. ACTION ADVENTURE (Mister, Action, Adventure, Andy)
MISS ACTION ADVENTURE (Missy, Action, Adventure, Addy)
INFINITY AND BEYOND (Buzz, Finnie, Bay, BeeBee)



My horses names are Heir To Liberty and Moonlight Mystique


----------



## ditzydoo

triple threat - Ti
tiramisu (like the dessert) - missy
Lil' monster - lily
simply serene - serene
break the ice - ice
dance the night away - danny
decoder - coda

my horses are S.C Ginga boy - craig
S.C Ditsy doo - dayo
J.Ks Chital - tally


----------



## jumpwhat007

My old horse was, Echos of Laughter (Echo)


----------



## HollyBubbles

Winter Wonderland (Winter, Wonder, Winnie)
Makin' Magic (Magic-girl, Mac-boy)
Shadows In the Moonlight (Moon, Shay, Shadow)
Mickie the Golden Apprentice (Mickie, Goldy, Tice [Like Tyson without the "on"])
Sparks In The Fire (Fire, Sparkie, Flame)


----------

